

Edgee: in between tweets and blogs - Sysky
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/03/23/edgee-wants-to-squeeze-a-new-content-format-in-between-tweets-and-blogs/

======
RuthSanchez
Oh, I signed up for edgee a while ago now. I've found it pretty useful for
certain topics. I made this on the great Richard Feyman:

[https://www.edgee.com/user/jlarsen/richard-
feynman](https://www.edgee.com/user/jlarsen/richard-feynman)

------
MarkusMaier
Great article :)

